# The Pumpkin King Lives!



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my finished Pumpkin King Display at The Great Lakes Fright Fest this year. The King stands 7' tall and has light up eyes and talks a few phrases. His Pumpkin soul in his chest is push button activated and features light up eyes and moving mouth and says 5 different phrases. There are 5 lifecast human head 
Jack O' lanterns, the are Boris Karloff, Bela Lagosi, Vincent Price, Christopher Lloyd, and Fred Gwyne. There are 3 Evil Pumpkin Minions doing the carving and 5 Squashlings. There were 5 different custom poems written that were spoken to tell the story. I am very happy with the way it turned out and it won me a 2nd place trophy.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Great job!!!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Fright Fest in June? Or was that last year? If there is a tutorial on the build please direct me to it. That is a great looking prop.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well deserved win! The whole scene is great!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on the win! It looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monstrous!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I, for one, can't wait to see some video!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG!!! That is amazing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congratulations! Very well done! You've got to be proud of your "seedlings"!


----------

